# Haworthia



## Marco (Jun 4, 2020)

A few I picked up the past few months. Not sure about the names. That's how they were sold to me.

No-Name


Haworthia - Unnamed by Marco, on Flickr



Haworthia - Unnamed by Marco, on Flickr

Crystal Comptoniana


Haworthia - Crystal Comptoniana by Marco, on Flickr



Haworthia - Crystal Comptoniana by Marco, on Flickr

Black Splendens


Haworthia - Black Spendens by Marco, on Flickr

Inca Rose


Howarthia - Inca Rose by Marco, on Flickr

mirabilis


Haworthia - mirabilis bat wings by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2020)

I like the variegated ones, they look like little Goodyera that have been in lockdown for 2 months  These have gotten really popular in Japan as well. Where do you get them?


----------



## Marco (Jun 4, 2020)

They are nice little succulents that should stay relatively small and are less maintenance than neos. I water two days after the top of the medium is dry. A majority of my Haworthias come from Renny (link below), a vendor out of California. The inca Rose and comptoniana came from a random ebay vendor I rolled the dice one. I was fortunate on that gamble, those plants were well grown.

http://sales.maughanii.com/


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2020)

I have Haworthia 'Pearly Dots' that I've had for
30 years and it's huge and very pretty. It even
blooms about once every seven years.


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2020)

Two that just came through (the pygmaea and mutica hybrid) the door. I was more after the pygmaea, the mutica hybrid was more of a bidding itch casualty.

The obtusa nishiki is one I've had for a while that needed a new pot. It's got a little pup growing underneath it.

I'm done with new howarthias. Now the wait to see if they do ok next to the neo camp.



Haworthia Tiger Pygmaea by Marco, on Flickr



Haworthia Tiger Pygmaea by Marco, on Flickr



Haworthia &#x27;wolfball K8&#x27; x &#x27;silver mutica&#x27; by Marco, on Flickr



Haworthia &#x27;wolfball K8&#x27; x &#x27;silver mutica&#x27; by Marco, on Flickr



Howarthia Obtusa Nishiki by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Just1more (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nice! I especially like theObtusa. I’ll have to check out eBay!


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2020)

Just1more said:


> Very nice! I especially like theObtusa. I’ll have to check out eBay!


If you’re in the US, the obtusa nishiki is from Renny. Although, I think I picked up the last one. 

sales.maughanii.com


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2020)

Happy looking little guys!


----------



## Marco (Jul 5, 2020)

I hope they stay relatively tiny.




DSC_0003 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0019 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0020 by Marco, on Flickr



DSC_0038 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2020)

they are quite cute


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2020)

Those are nice, but we would probably drown them! Thanks for sharing. I need to step up my non-orchid game!


----------



## setaylien (Jul 6, 2020)

Marco said:


> I hope they stay relatively tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection!


----------

